# Beautiful Rescue Update



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I just got the most lovely update on a pair of my former foster dogs-Charlie and Chaplin. These dogs had one of those on the edge stories. They came out of a kill shelter where they arrived after being found stray on the street. The older boy of the two had a severe eye infection when we got him and had to lose the eye. The younger one was really protective and hovered over his friend. 

They were adopted by one of my favorite adoptive families ever. I knew this couple was perfect. They already had a pair of girls and wanted this pair of boys to complete their family. I remember saying at the time that I wished I could have been adopted by them. Now, I really wish I was.







It has been six years and they have lived the life of kings.







The family has all moved to Antigua.

I have a photo of them when they were first with us and then the one with their family. 
[attachment=23977:attachment]
[attachment=23976:attachment]


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

That pic brought tears to my eyes...Thanks for sharing


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I love these kind of stories














they were so lucky that you took them in and then found such a nice forever family. They look so good.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I want to be adopted by them, too! 

You do a great service, you know. Finding families for these wonderful, darling souls. Thank you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Their life certainly made an amazing turnaround, didn't it?

I love that picture!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I gotta love a story with an ending as happy as this one!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a wonderful story , such a beautiful family . Sarah


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

What a lovely end to the story !!

Hey I wouldn't mind being perched up on that towel with a Pina Colada ..









gives a whole new meaning to "It's a Dog's Life" ..

Good job !!!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH what a wonderful happy ending - and don't they look just like the the happiest little clan in their tropical shirts















You are a wonderful person for fostering pups.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, fabulous picture and such a happy ending, thanks to people like you.







Thank you so much for sharing this with us!!


----------



## krish's mom (Feb 27, 2007)

ohhh what a touching story...its wonderful that they found happiness with a great family...they all look so happy together


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

WAY TO GO BOYS! They're so lucky, I'd like them to pick some lottery numbers for me!!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Aw, that's so sweet.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

What a great story







Thanks for sharing.

Cathy


----------



## lauraragdolls (Dec 10, 2005)

It doesn't get any better than that. Thanks for sharing that wonderful story.

Laura


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

What a nice story. Everyone looks happy and pampered.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh they are so precious







it looks as though they have a wonderful forever home, what a great outcome for them both


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> That pic brought tears to my eyes...Thanks for sharing[/B]


Me too









Wow, they look so happy now. Bless their little (just want to love and be loved) hearts.


RESCUES ROCK!!!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

It is updates like these that keep us rescuers going. This is a perfect story ending for these guys. 

Do you keep a scrapbook of your fosters? This is definitely one for that.


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow Antigua is beautiful!! I went there on my honeymoon many many years ago.

I'm sure they will enjoy the laid back beach life. 

Can someone rescue me and take me to Antigua? Please!!!!!! (p.s. I'm not as furry, but I am really white).


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What a lovely story and how beautiful they look now.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh what a touching story! I too teeared up!! To think what a loss these precious babies would have been were it not for being rescued. ( My little Naddie was also in kill shelter and only minutes from being PTS when rescued...so this really touched my heart) 
The new photos of them with their sisters is absolutely adorable and you couldn't ask for happier or more contented looking little pups!!
Thanks for sharing!!


----------

